# Problem installing Mac OS X 10.4.8



## Mrs104 (Dec 21, 2008)

A few days ago I sat down with all my little discs and accessories prepared to do a reinstall of Mac OS X on my Macbook. I sat my install discs (version 10.4.6) that came with the laptop by my side and stuck disc 1 in. While I was waiting for the first disc to complete my husband sat down next to me apparently without looking down first. He crack my disc 2!!

After a bit of a freak out I went and did some dearching to where I could buy replacement discs. After a day or two of searching and double checking I resigned to just buy the Mac OS X install discs for version 10.4.8

Today I got those discs and put in the first one. I restarted and held down C while I waited. The install screen came up and I clicked continue. After a second the little screen popped up and said it could not be installed on my machine. I tried to reset my machine 3 more times only to get the same message.

Am I doing something wrong? Can I not install these discs because it is not the version my laptop came with? Could it be that since I installed disc 1 of the previous version that it will only except disc 2 of that version and nothing else?

Any help would be appreciated. I'm without a computer for school until this is fixed.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Were the disks you bought retail disks, or restore disks? Your Macbook has an Intel CPU in it, and you must install an Intel copy of the OS on it. The retail copies of 10.4 were PowerPC only. The only was to get a copy of 10.4 for Intel Macs was with an Intel Mac. So unless you got disks for the Macbook, they will not work. If there is an Apple store near you, take your broken disks and your Macbook in and they should either get you new disks, or install the OS for you.


----------

